# Plant grow out tank questions



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Sounds about right. If you have strong lights on for extended times you might not need a heater. Some good circulation (without creating tornados) is good too... Koralias and such should help there.

Keep in mind that while high concentrations of ferts can help, it is really essential that all the essential things are there, and sometimes in correct ratios. For example, no point in having 50 ppm NO3 and 10 ppm PO4 if there is no Iron nor Manganese in the water... the plants will have trouble to take up those excess nutrients. Check out Liebig's law for a visual.


----------



## greenfish (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I suggest heated. I feel they do better in normal tank range water temps 72-78degrees.

Water movement is a plus. The nice thing abut using a filter is if you need to use that tank to house fish you are always ready. I keep shrimp & snails in my grow out tanks.


----------



## greenfish (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

One thing I enjoy about my farm tanks is unlimited c02.
I even cover the tops of the tanks to hold in as much as possible.
As others have said you need to keep rich water column and good light
As for photo period I have nothing but problems with with more then 11 hours of light per day. I use high end, high quality, high output t5 lights with good reflectors and this also makes a huge difference.
mD


----------



## greenfish (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks MD


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I used high ferts and CO2 in my tank grow out tank with longer light periods. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...6-hygrophila-siamensis-grow-tank-retired.html


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what grow out tank means?


----------



## greenfish (Jul 7, 2004)

Fish Ed said:


> Can anyone tell me what grow out tank means?


Basically a tank where the only intention is to grow plants quickly in it. No scraping. No livestock most of the time. For me, I need mosses for my shrimp tanks that I want to grow quickly as I am adding more tanks. I also want to grow some Stauro for selling and the like. In a grow out tank you can crank the Co2 without worrying about killing your fish cause there are none. Basically a tank farm.


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks. My question is gonna be quite stupid but, can a grow out tank be a 10 gallon or any size?


----------



## greenfish (Jul 7, 2004)

Fish Ed said:


> Thanks. My question is gonna be quite stupid but, can a grow out tank be a 10 gallon or any size?


As long as you can meet the requirements for the plant it can be any size or thing. Doesn't really need to be a fish tank for that matter. The one I am starting up for moss is probably only a few gallons.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

My grow out tank was 6.6 gallons


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh sweet! I'll try to start a 10 gallon plant grow out.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a 20g growout, pumping large amounts of CO2 & ferts. When I'm ready to setup a new display tank I purchase plants as I go, because finding what you want when you need it isn't always doable.


----------

